# Anyone know if 16-18 gallon fuel tanks are available for Gen2 Diesels?



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Auxiliary tank mounted in trunk or do a DEF delete and use the DEF tank.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

schmove1 said:


> Bought a 2018 TD and it gets great fuel mileage. I've been over 700 just in the first few months of ownership, but I'd like to push that number up as far as I can get it. Any information would be appreciated.


Have you tried topping off to the filler neck opening?

The Gen 1 holds about 3 more gallons after the fuel pump clicks off. That’s another 150 miles of range.

Takes patience because Diesel foams a lot. Takes about 10 minutes to squeeze the last couple of gallons in.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

https://www.speedwaymotors.com/EMPI...6PG34UQ_Z8DNyUrfDPXgeKzUL_gUvSewaAkiiEALw_wcB


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Rivergoer,

Thanks for the input. I generally do fill the tank to the top of the neck. Prior to that I would just eke out 700 miles. Full to the top I'm at about 735 or so.


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Maven,

I'm waiting for the EGR delete to come to the Gen2 diesel, and I'm all in for using the DEF tank. Don't really like the idea of an auxiliary fuel tank in my trunk. (I actually like being able to use the trunk as a trunk) But until that gets figured out, I think we're all pretty well stuck until then.


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

DarylB,

Cool link. Great tanks for a roadster!


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

schmove1 said:


> DarylB,
> 
> Cool link. Great tanks for a roadster!


Definitely. A small gravity fed tank wouldn't take up as much room in the trunk. 5 gallons would be a big boost on one of these cars if you needed the range.


----------

